# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > امنیت در SQL Server >  دریافت لیست کاربران در حال استفاده از یک دیتا بیس در SQL

## maysam21

با سلام 
من با یک پروژه در حال کار کردن هستم که توی اون از پایگاه داده SQL استفاده می کنم می خواستم بدونم میشه که لیست یوزر هایی که در حال کا کردن با دیتا بیس هسن رو در بیارم ؟
با تشکر

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام
بله از طریق Dmv به نام sys.dm_exec_sessions میتونید تمامی سشن های باز روی سرور رو ببینید و براساس دیتابیس خودتون فیلترش کنید.

----------


## alexmcse

> سلام
> بله از طریق Dmv به نام sys.dm_exec_sessions میتونید تمامی سشن های باز روی سرور رو ببینید و براساس دیتابیس خودتون فیلترش کنید.


سلام
لطفا تمام کد را بنویسید و چطور کد ها رو اجرا کنم؟

----------

